# Wixom (Proud Lake) Stocker Fest



## pdp3 (Oct 21, 2009)

what abt corn do you or has anyone this my last question. today will take my son sounds fun!


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

pdp3 said:


> what abt corn do you or has anyone this my last question. today will take my son sounds fun!


Fishing doesn't open until April 1st, and corn is prohibited - it's flies only, no bait. "Corn flies" our egg flies would work, like Ypsi stated.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Now there's a name I've not seen here in
many moons!

Welcome back YPSI!

pdp..corn is great, but can't use until the catch and keep
opener at the end of April.


----------



## tdarr1234 (Sep 9, 2010)

Unbelievable!! I might have to go just to watch. The way you talk, it sounds like the sene in Jaws where all the yokels head out to fish for the shark.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I wish I lived closer. Not for the fishing.......already went thru that gong show once. The entertainment value is on par with Yates steelhead/sucker season in March and April. In a head to head bout stockerfest just might get the tko.


----------



## badercmu123 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm headed out for the first time tomorrow morning. After seeing this referred to as a gong show multiple times I'm not really sure what to expect. If I get up stream into the swamp, any chance I find some water that wont have someone fishing it from the other side?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deep6in (Feb 18, 2008)

badercmu123 said:


> I'm headed out for the first time tomorrow morning. After seeing this referred to as a gong show multiple times I'm not really sure what to expect. If I get up stream into the swamp, any chance I find some water that wont have someone fishing it from the other side?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ya I was kind of wondering the same thing. I just started fly fishing last season and only got out a few times in the UP. I really enjoyed it and picked up the mechanics of things pretty quick. I was planning on heading out Sunday, but it sounds like I'd be better off staying home. I'd hate to have to fish with people elbows to aholes out there. Guess I can just start back casting away-might clear out a spot pretty quick


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Go and have a good time. the show is worth it.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Its not to bad this early. There will be guys out there but you should be able to find a spot. Watch for the snaggers and give them an ear full. In the past they were not shy about it. Had two kids walk up and snag one four feet from me. A vein in my head just about exploded.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Silver Panner said:


> Watch for the snaggers and give them an ear full. In the past they were not shy about it. Had two kids walk up and snag one four feet from me. A vein in my head just about exploded.


Yep. And bring your phone to call RAP if necessary. Doesn't always bring a response, but it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

badercmu123 said:


> I'm headed out for the first time tomorrow morning. After seeing this referred to as a gong show multiple times I'm not really sure what to expect. If I get up stream into the swamp, any chance I find some water that wont have someone fishing it from the other side?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I believe that fishing west past the bridge on Wixom rd. is illegal and off limits. Until the opener it's from the Wixom rd. bridge east until the dam.Bout a mile long stretch of river.


----------



## badercmu123 (Dec 29, 2010)

I did get out late last april to get warmed up for the season and didnt run into too many people. Rather enjoyed it too. What are your thoughts on getting in real early and fishing in the dark before the circus begins. How aggressive are theses pen raised pigs. Cant beleive im asking this but you think they would take if I started throwing mice?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> I wish I lived closer. Not for the fishing.......already went thru that gong show once. The entertainment value is on par with Yates steelhead/sucker season in March and April. In a head to head bout stockerfest just might get the tko.


There's no "might" about it,, Stockerfest would get the TKO in first round,,, and I've never even been to Yates...:lol:



It's not bad at all during the catch and release portion,,, except for the looks you get from the Orvis Yuppies when you wade into the river with your "camo" waders....

When the catch and keep season opens,,, get yourself a nice comfy camp chair, some popcorn, some cotton candy and settle in for the _Greatest Show On Eaaaarth._..:lol:


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

What about Spring Mill Pond? Does anyone head out there to try for the fresh stocked trout?


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

badercmu123 said:


> I did get out late last april to get warmed up for the season and didnt run into too many people. Rather enjoyed it too. What are your thoughts on getting in real early and fishing in the dark before the circus begins. How aggressive are theses pen raised pigs. Cant beleive im asking this but you think they would take if I started throwing mice?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've never had much luck before sunrise.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Just got back from opening day at Stockerfest, 645 am. Fished the runs behind tailouts with a clown punch on 5x with an 8'9" on a double taper. Hit the seams on a double drip setup with a down and across looking tails on those boots on the bottom darting in and out of pockets. Landed 3 betties and a juvy, with a combined 3.5 fins and a rusted belly. Tough conditions with the mercury and lack of vis. Overall, success. Saw dozens of mossy oak creeping on the banks with lanterns looking for a honey hole.


----------



## centerpinking (Apr 13, 2009)

Off to work! Slept overnight in the parking lot, WOW what a party, only 3 fights! Nothing like midnight fishing, drunk off my &*SS with 80 other guys!
I saw that fly fishing guy, come on! We sadi we would post when we got back! Dude you are so funny with all the techy crap. BOBBER and a WORM! Done! I saw guys using everything! I heard about 2 fist fights on the river over a spot.. Got to love stockerfest. As for the report, no worries fish everywhere, you can snag no problem, of course I threw them back:yikes:....

Im coming back tonight with the guys from the plant..Im up to 25 as of this morning. Anyone, Blue chevy pickup, should be there 5pm till midnight, we will be a loggers bend ( if you know where it is) with a camp set up! BYOB

YEAH BABY STOCKERFEST!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Fished from 7:15 to about 1:30 or so. Met Briktan from the site and class was in session. He was hooking up at least once every five casts for a quite a long time while I struggled and finally brought one to hand after two hours. Ended up landing five nice browns and worked the kinks out of my roll cast while getting to break in some new gear. Huge problems for me with guides icing up for the first couple hours. 

There were some midges(?) hatching around noon and some of the guys fishing in front of the parking lot said there were fish rising for them. A lot of people were doing well on white streamers. Briktan nailed 'em on just about every color he used.

There was plenty of room to fish and I got to hit every spot I wanted to.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

So much for everybody flapping their gums: Lets see some pictures of this years stockerfest. 


Toddfather


----------



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

I just returned from the place. Fished upstream from 2:30 to 6pm. Ran a small tinsell yellow streamer. Only a couple of guys walk by. Hooked a bunch and landed a bunch. Smallest was 12" and largest was 8#. Water got real cold too.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Was out from about 7-10 this morning. Caught just one, lost another. Only saw one other caught, but a guy in the parking lot said he caught 5 (and he gave me a jump start--bless him), Very light crowd.

Will have to try the afternoon some time.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

YPSIFLY said:


> I'll be there....its been such a long time......


Sure has been. Where have you been?


----------



## thefishpimp (Feb 8, 2011)

Fished this morning with a buddy from 7:30 to 10:30. We found a bend pool that had fish absolutely stacked up in it. Let's just say "they are getting hungry". Double digits, all of them 15" plus and hooked in the mouth. It got to a point that I was actually getting bored. The fish were pretty beat up, but put up a reasonably good fight.

There was one fish in particular that kept rising to take something on the surface. I noticed some really small olives on the water, but this was a good sized fish. I can't imagine that given the size of the flies and the fish's lack of sophistication that it was keying in on them. Not sure exactly what was going on. For those heading out, it might be fun to have a few dries on hand just to see what would happen.

It wasn't the most sporting of endeavors, but a real hoot none the less. I got to baptise a new rod & reel that I bought this winter.... that I'm really pleased with. 

Nothing like sight fishing to 3 finned 24" browns. Yeah....MI/DNR.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Stockerfest 7am, wixom road fight. Dude had a spinner setup and landed four fish and finally the orvis guide said something and spinner guy sucker punched him and then threw his fish on shore and drove off. Orvis teared up and said about saving the fish. Just another day at stocker. I went 6 for 8 on a clouser wiggle wart clown pattern. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## muddy waters (Apr 14, 2002)

Queequeg said:


> Stockerfest 7am, wixom road fight. Dude had a spinner setup and landed four fish and finally the orvis guide said something and spinner guy sucker punched him and then threw his fish on shore and drove off. Orvis teared up and said about saving the fish. Just another day at stocker. I went 6 for 8 on a clouser wiggle wart clown pattern.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


People want to go to this? How lame.


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope Orvis was able to see clearly enough to jot down a license plate number.....

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Saw many spinner and bait fisherman today. As well as fishing at the dam. Its ridiculous. There needs to be more enforcement. I was told off by a group of spinner fishermen when I explained the rules today. They were also drunk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sstrudell (Jun 19, 2010)

Saw a guy near the bridge with his two kids using spinners. Not the way to bring your kids up as fishermen.

Took a buddy to the river for the first time. I haven't been their in about three years because of some health problems. Cold morning, but we got there at first light. Used a hand-tied #10 Royal Coachman and landed this nice beauty about a half hour after we got in the water.

Ended the day with three trout landed, one I played a bit too long with that fell off near shore and some hard pulling monster that ran fast and deep. My buddy landed on and lost a few other.


----------



## thefishpimp (Feb 8, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sstrudell (Jun 19, 2010)

Caught with a #10 Hand-Tied Royal Coachman.


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

yes ive been there every day this year and its rediculous the dnr is only around when everyone is gone all the guys who violate are ruining it for there kids its really sad.......i gave a kid using a spinner with his dad yesterday some flies and split shots and he tore it up i felt good his dad looked unhappy but i could care less how he felt it made me feel like i did my part


----------



## williamhj (Mar 19, 2011)

Too bad some guys mess it up for others and getting into fights. At some point it's all our money funding it, would be nice if we could all enjoy it without people acting aggressively and poaching fish. Hopefully the DNR will do some enforcement.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I woulda loved to see Orvis guy get socked in the face... :lol: If that did truly happen. 

And some of you guys and GALS need to friggin' relax, especially on the _*kids*_ that are "not supposed to be fishing that close to the bridge"....


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Rules are rules dude... sounds like you might be one of the 
guys I ran into today. Getting assaulted is not funny. And that kinda attitude is what makes people think this behavior is acceptable. Any REAL sportsman plays by the rules weather they like them or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

jaytothekizzay said:


> Rules are rules dude... sounds like you might be one of the
> guys I ran into today. Getting assaulted is not funny. And that kinda attitude is what makes people think this behavior is acceptable. Any REAL sportsman plays by the rules weather they like them or not.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I realize "rules are rules",,, but did it ever dawn on some of you that a couple of kids (under 12) may not have seen the sign while they were running through the woods looking for a spot to fish, because all the spots were hawged by a bunch of Snake River Filson Wannabe's? 

As far as the assault,,, it's all fun and games until someone gets hurt,,, then it's HILARIOUS,, especially if it's an "Orvis Guy"....:lol:

Maybe a wrap on the beezer is all he needed to learn when to keep his mouth shut.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

You are obviously one of stockerfests finest...I guess events like stockerfest bring all kinds. Its people like you that turn it into a circus sideshow... sad
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

jaytothekizzay said:


> You are obviously one of stockerfests finest...I guess events like stockerfest bring all kinds. Its people like you that turn it into a circus sideshow... sad
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol:

I haven't taken a rod down there in years,, and I never said one word to anyone down there. It's much more fun just to sit and watch all the social misfits in their $195 vests, $600 fly rods and $400 waders trying to catch some raggety old brown turds.... :lol:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Let's start a new thread about the fishing there.


----------

